# Wild Sage Boer pics



## wild sage boers (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

Here some pics of our new little ones. The buck is the dark head and white spots on the face, the doe is the solid head with the spot on back.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Their so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice lookin babies indeed!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Very, very nice specimens of utter cuteness


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh my they are so cute!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

soo cute!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They are so cute when they are that age! (all baby goats are cute- just some are cuter than others!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------

